# how do i use API 2 firmware for intel AGN wlan ? [SOLVED]

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i just read about a nice version bump.

after installation (because of -uDN world) and a reboot the old firmware was loaded again.

i unmerged 5.4.0.11, rebooted again and got:

```
May 21 00:39:10 [kernel] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

May 21 00:39:10 [kernel] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

May 21 00:39:10 [kernel] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

May 21 00:39:10 [kernel] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

May 21 00:39:10 [kernel] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

May 21 00:39:10 [kernel] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2
```

now, how do i do i use the new, shiny firmware?

i am on vanilla-sources, 2.6.30-rc6.Last edited by alex.blackbit on Wed Jun 03, 2009 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Monkeh

You don't. 2.6.30-rc6 doesn't use the new API for 5000s yet. See here: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-5000.c;h=e5ca2511a81a2b5949a1373ff87b329f77c161e2;hb=HEAD

----------

## Jtb

Just change 

```
#define IWL5000_UCODE_API_MAX 1
```

to

```
#define IWL5000_UCODE_API_MAX 2
```

----------

## alex.blackbit

that leads to an exception in rc7.

as i thought before there is a reason why this macro wasn't incremented already.

----------

## Jtb

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

> that leads to an exception in rc7.
> 
> as i thought before there is a reason why this macro wasn't incremented already.

 

Now it's in the current development kernel - see http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=d4a76f8a619b5d7dfd5a0f122666fee24bb3dcb9

 *Quote:*   

>   iwlwifi: update 5000 ucode support to version 2 of API

 

----------

## alex.blackbit

thanks for the info, but i'll wait until next week and rc8.

----------

## alex.blackbit

rc8 is out, containing the needed change.

thanks all for the help.

marking as solved.

----------

